# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  New Kitchen Door

## Hootsmon

Hi all,
One of my kitchen cabinet doors is buggered and I wondered if anyone knows where in Melbourne I can get one. It's gloss white, edged chipboard. I've tried universal timbers in Dandenong but they couldn't help. Any other suggestions welcome. Oh I tried bunnings also but their white 'melamine' or whatever it was has a textured finish not smooth like mine :9 any ideas let me know.
Regards All,
GB

----------


## Wood Borer

What's wrong with the damaged door? Perhaps it can be repaired.

----------


## ChrisH

Try Plyboard Distributors in Dandenong. They are in Princes Highway next door to Kleenmaid. I bought my kit kitchen form them, they were very helpful. 
Chris.

----------


## beejay1

Ask SWMBO and she'll keep you right. New kitchen is the only remedy! 
beejay1

----------


## Hootsmon

I could try to repair it. Does anyone know of any fillers which can take and hold a screw? The chipborad is gone around the old sites and previous areas too!

----------

